# Gun safe mod for my "shorties"



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

I made this for my gun safe for all the "black" rifles since they are shorter than your average rifle, and my rifle supports in the safe were to high to support these rifles. Here it is all finished, it is make with 1/8" thick steel, but I made another one with 3/32 as well, I then had it powder coated satin black. I ended up using automotive vacuum hose, pretty small stuff (to rubberize the edge to prevent scratching the barrels), and I used automotive goop to glue it together after I put a slit all the way down the tube. I used rubberbands to hold it in place while the goop dried, it turned out pretty good, but man it was a bit messy setting it up LOL. Anyways, here it is all ready and installed in the safe. If two of them didnt have bi-pods, I could get them right next to each other, oh well, not a huge deal, I suppose I could put the AR in between the SR-22 and the JRC that both have the bi-pods, but I like the AR sitting up at the front of the class hahaha.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Sweet! That is awesome


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Man that looks great. Where did you get the vacuum hose idea ?:thinking: And I'm liking all that ammo, it's getting VERY hard to find here lately.:rockn: Danm OBAMA !!!!!!!!!:aargh4:


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

i posted the part when it was in the making on a gun forum and someone suggested auto trim, its to stiff so the guy at the counter suggested I try the hose. I had already tried the clear stuff I have here but it was to stiff too, but this black stuff works great.

And if you like the looks of that ammo, this was in my garage last week, count em, 14 crates of .223, each crate has 1600 rounds, thats a ***** ton of ammo LOL, but its not all mine, I only have 2 crates, the rest was for buddies in a group buy. $400/case buddy


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

It's not even fair  I have over a 1000 rounds of 556 but I can't find a box of 223/556 to save my life right now! Sure would be nice to pick some of that up


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I wish we could find $400/1600 rd cases around here...more like- your first born and 1 arm for $500/rds of 22lr these days....Just retarded!! I've got enough rds to last me good while, so I'm hoping to hold out on all this panic buying for a while longer...just dont get to shoot like I used to

Awesome rack idea Paul! I've just got all my AR's thrown in there for now... Gave up on trying to stack them neatly a long time ago. Too many in there to even worry about it...


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Does any body have a .22 conversion kit for the ar15 they want to sale??


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

I just put in an order for Federal Premium Match .22LR, 500 rounds for $350, I get the Winchester M-22 for less, but this is supposed to be better target ammo.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

That rack is just awesome!!


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

Rubberdown said:


> I just put in an order for Federal Premium Match .22LR, 500 rounds for $350, I get the Winchester M-22 for less, but this is supposed to be better target ammo.


I hope that's a typo. 350 dollars is way high for 500 rounds of 22LR ammo. I would just have to let my gun sit before I pay that much for 22 ammo.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ You've never priced out the expensive match grade stuff then.... granted its still high but, match-grade ammo isnt cheap, any time.


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

Unless I'm competition shooting, which I don't do. I can't see a need to pay that much for 22 ammo. A box of federal copper plated 325 rounds works for me and only cost me $18 a month ago. I've been paying around $18 dollars a box for .223 ammo which is still high, when it was going for almost half that a few months ago.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont' either an in that sense I Agree with you, but in this case "too high to pay for 22.lr ammo" is not a factual statement. 

It's like the difference between buying wad cutters and self defense ammo.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

wow a few weeks ago i baught 525 rounds of 22lr blazer for $18 now they stay sold out


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Rubberdown said:


> I just put in an order for Federal Premium Match .22LR, 500 rounds for $350, I get the Winchester M-22 for less, but this is supposed to be better target ammo.


I have a Savage Mark II bolt action 22 lr that consistently shoots .5" at 50 yds with Wolf Match Target ammo. I think I've read somewhere that they don't make that ammo any more, or it's just made under a different name (I still have a couple bricks left). My Savage prefers this ammo to any of the other "match" or "target" ammo that I have tried (FGMM, Wolf Match Extra, Eley black box, etc.). Like said above, really good Match ammo is not cheap...


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

sorry, YES a typo, 5000 rounds of the Federal Premium match grade ammo, WOW, if I paid that much for .22 ammo, I'd be in the poor house, I shoot a fair bit of .22.

It works out to $35 for a brick of 500 rounds.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

When can I come visit  Ill pre pay and bring my outty and some guns  I just need 2 cases 223 2 cases 308.. You can't even find popular calibers right now let alone any 22.. And they want so much for it it's pointless to even own one right now


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I thought it said 5000 to begin with haha... That's what my eyes saw. Lol


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

That rack is badass!


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok, that not a bad price for that much ammo. I would pay that for 5000 rounds of that ammo. I've seen people charging about 35 for the cheap stuff. A buddy saw some boxes of 50 rounds of remington 22 go for 35 a box.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

I was in Gander Mountain 4 times in the last 2 days (long painful story) and I noticed they had the federal premium .22lr ammo behind the counter, they were charging $14.99 for a box of 50 rounds. My bulk buy of 5000 rounds puts it at $3.50 for a box of 50 rounds....HOLY CRAP that was priced high, in a U.S. store!!!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Yup, it's bad here


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

saw 223 going for a buck a round at last gun show, i hope my little stash will hold out if the sugar turns to sh-t


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Rubberdown said:


> I was in Gander Mountain 4 times in the last 2 days (long painful story) and I noticed they had the federal premium .22lr ammo behind the counter, they were charging $14.99 for a box of 50 rounds. My bulk buy of 5000 rounds puts it at $3.50 for a box of 50 rounds....HOLY CRAP that was priced high, in a U.S. store!!!


Yep you can thank Obamer for that. I have a Taurus Judge and before this crap started I could buy a box of 50 long colt target bullets for $25, went back a week later and they were $45 a box :bigeyes: !!! And that was just ol' cowboy bulllets. I did find 1000 rounds for my 9mm a few weeks ago at the gun show for $300 which is stilll kinda high compared to what they were but for now it wasn't a bad price so I jumped on them. Saw another guy there selling 1000 rounds of 9mm for $1000, I told him where he could go.. LMAO:nutkick:


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

do any of you guys reload? I know you are even lucky to find brass, primers and powder over there now too, but it is a lot cheaper for pistol rounds by far.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Im going to but I have to find a .40 die. all we have is 9mm and 45


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

what press are you using Jon?

I use a Lee Pro 1000 Progressive for my 9mm, and because I dont change my loads or powder or bullet weights, I didnt want to have to change the dies and shell plate for other bullets, like my 45acp, so I purchased a second Lee Pro setup in .45acp, so now whatever one I wanna load, I just pull off the shelf, bolt it to the bench and start loading, no setup time at all this way, and here in Canada, a complete Lee Pro already setup in any caliber you want, was only $280 taxes in. They are a fair bit less in the U.S....or at least they were before your retard president ****ed everything up.


----------

